# Pepsi and Ham



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 24, 2009)

I just cooked my first ham. As many of you know I am a single Dad. I finally took the plunge and cooked a ham. I let it cook in a about a can and a half of Pepsi Cola and it came out just simply delicious. It is 3:00 AM and the boys and I are having feast. We love to stay up and play games and fellowship when no one can bother you. Of course I have kids who are staying here who are not of my flesh and bone but are mine none the less. Some of you know what I do. I love my kids. And the Ham is great. LOL I actually might become domesticated someday.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 24, 2009)

That sounds like a great time. At first I thought you were talking about silly claims that if you cover pork with Coke/Pepsi then small worms come out of it. I'm glad to be wrong.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 24, 2009)

And oh yeah, I do know how to take green beans from a can, put mushroom soup in it and sprinkle dried onions on top to make green bean casserole. LOL But that is about it. LOL


----------



## nasa30 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! My wife cooks ham like that. Coke and pineapple with a little brown sugar. Just fantastic. 

BTW, what types of games do you guys like to play?


----------



## johnbugay (Dec 24, 2009)

We use Ginger Ale instead of Pepsi. I buy the hams that are boneless, fatless, and pre-sliced. That makes things easy. And of course, they don't last long at all!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2009)

That sounds like a great time, Randy.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2009)

Nothing quite like a 3 AM feast, is there?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 24, 2009)

If you guys haven't heard of it - we play games a LOT as a family over Christmas break - but you should get your hands on Killer Bunnies.... a great, expandable card game that is good for lots of fun and laughs.  We also like games like Set, Quiddler, Pit, Rook and still an old favorite, Taboo.


----------



## nasa30 (Dec 24, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> If you guys haven't heard of it - we play games a LOT as a family over Christmas break - but you should get your hands on Killer Bunnies.... a great, expandable card game that is good for lots of fun and laughs.  We also like games like Set, Quiddler, Pit, Rook and still an old favorite, Taboo.


 
We do as well. We love those you mentioned as well as Around the World in 80 Days, Alhambra, Wings of War, you name it. We have a hall closet that is packed floor to ceiling with board games.

I have a partial game list of our favorites here. I also have a big list of wanted games as well.... Books and games...not enough time.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2009)

nasa30 said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys haven't heard of it - we play games a LOT as a family over Christmas break - but you should get your hands on Killer Bunnies.... a great, expandable card game that is good for lots of fun and laughs.  We also like games like Set, Quiddler, Pit, Rook and still an old favorite, Taboo.
> ...



We play lots of games, pretty much all year. Board games, card games, you name it. My wife's family is HUGE on card games. They can't get together for more than about three minutes without dealing out a hand of euchre! 

It is about time to drag out the Avalon Hill games for the holiday season. I think this year we will put out the Tactics game and the Battle for the Pacific. Axis and Allies will have to wait.

Of course there will be all the standards played as friends come over. 

I like games.

Kf3


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 24, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> That sounds like a great time. At first I thought you were talking about silly claims that if you cover pork with Coke/Pepsi then small worms come out of it. I'm glad to be wrong.



What's wrong with that? 

That's how I get the worms out my ham. I thought everyone knew about that.




Sounds like a great time, Randy.

Now that you are becoming a chef, I can recommend beer or wine on top of chicken (fresh cut is the best), slow-cooked for hours and covered.

Or for that matter, beer or wine on top of stew meat. Or beer or wine with stew meat.

The possibilities are endless. . . .


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 24, 2009)

The big game right now is Maddan 2010 on xbox live. NCAA football is the other.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't really play any games at all


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2009)

Randy, I may try your ham recipe with Coke. I'm not a Pepsi guy.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I actually might become domesticated someday.



Perish the thought! 

What type of ham did you start out with?


----------



## nasa30 (Dec 24, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I don't really play any games at all


 
Missing out....

A world awaits you here.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 24, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I actually might become domesticated someday.
> ...




A Hickory Smoked 10.5 lbs Ham. BTW, Pepsi is sweeter so that makes the taste a bit more savory. Coke is just a bitter pill. LOL Those who poorly imbibe use coke. 

What would Bawb do? We must know.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Dec 24, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be making my ham with gingerale and tropical fruit salad. But with regular pork I prefer Pepsi. We will also enjoy mac n cheese, sweet potato casseroll, rolls, string beans, and sweet potato pie.


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2009)

Vonnie Dee said:


> Tomorrow I will be making my ham with gingerale and tropical fruit salad. But with regular pork I prefer Pepsi. We will also enjoy mac n cheese, sweet potato casseroll, rolls, string beans, and sweet potato pie.



Vonnie, and none of it has any calories, right?


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Dec 25, 2009)

No because I will be standing for part of the time and some calories will fall through my feet by gravity. I will also be in the company of friends and family so all calories will be evenly shared. Finally, the tasting calories don't count because it is kinda like mercy work on the sabbath. It's a neccessity to taste the food before I serve it so then it is okay to break the rules.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 25, 2009)

I miss board games. Haven't played one since I was a kid.


----------



## Herald (Dec 25, 2009)

For Christmas Eve dinner my wife made a ham in a brown sugar-maple syrup glaze. It was fantastic!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 25, 2009)

Turkey last night. Yum. 

I don't do ham and coke b/c when we first went to China, the local foreigners' cookbook included a recipe for a Ma Ling Ham (canned ham) and Coke which included the words "scrape off the gel from the ham and pour on coke", you then cooked the ham in its own can. The big, big issue really was whether or not a pig was at all involved in the making of said canned ham. :shudder:


----------



## Laura (Dec 25, 2009)

Herald said:


> Randy, I may try your ham recipe with Coke. I'm not a Pepsi guy.



I have a recipe--never tried it but the source is good--that uses 6 liters of Coke plus a bunch of kosher salt for the brine. Then it is rubbed with herbs and topped with a brown sugar glaze. It looks over the top.


----------



## Susanna (Dec 26, 2009)

Are you back from the HOSPITAL YET, Randy Martin Snyder?


----------

